
TikTok assets can't be sold without China's approval - shinryudbz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-30/china-curbs-exports-of-some-artificial-intelligence-technologies
======
Firebrand
If China wishes to block the sale due to AI interface technologies then just
sell the brand and user base.

Microsoft has world class engineers that could come up with a replacement
algorithm that’s similar to Bytedance’s before the U.S. deadline anyway.

